

A Ranty and Dogmatic Troll Masquerading as Coding Guidelines - KentBeck
http://blog.rocketpoweredjetpants.com/2014/01/a-ranty-and-dogmatic-troll-masquerading.html

======
AnimalMuppet
Ranty and dogmatic, but not entirely wrong.

And, in the places where it's not entirely wrong, when stating that a practice
is stupid, it's not necessarily bad to firmly and dogmatically state that it
is in fact stupid.

